
GitLab's radical vision for the future of [remote] work - bretpiatt
https://www.fastcompany.com/90548691/extremely-transparent-and-incredibly-remote-gitlabs-radical-vision-for-the-future-of-work
======
melsmo
just really love this part,

But while most organizations have backed into this setup, GitLab's all-remote,
asynchronous work style is a highly intentional undertaking that Sid
Sijbrandij, the company's San Francisco-based cofounder and CEO, is promoting
well beyond its virtual halls. The pandemic ushered in "the first wave" of
remote work, he says, "where people just take their existing processes and
transplant them online." But he's focused on the beast-mode model, where
you're not just moving processes that worked in a traditional office to a
digital framework; you're rethinking the framework entirely. "The next wave,"
he says, "will be taking advantage of what remote can offer."

